# Normal hind stance?



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

So I have noticed that my puppy's back feet turn out a little. Is this normal hind stance or the beginnings of HD? He has a hip guarantee and the breeder will not breed without getting xrays first. I am worried that this isn't normal.

I apologize for the crappy cell phone picture.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kind of seems like he's cow hocked but I couldn't say without a better picture from behind. I'm not sure what you mean about the hip guarantee..Are you planning on breeding this dog?


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Kind of seems like he's cow hocked but I couldn't say without a better picture from behind. I'm not sure what you mean about the hip guarantee..Are you planning on breeding this dog?


No I am not planning on breeding. However, I am planning on working this dog. The breeder said she has not had a problem with hips since she started breeding except for 1 of her bitches and she never bred her because of it. I have never seen this before in any puppies we had growing up...but then again, this is my first GSD so I am not sure what is normal and what isn't.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

he does look "cow hocked" I know in horses it usually isn't a huge deal unless its extreme and almost all cow hocked horses are still completely sound.....Does he walk around with his feet out like that? Or is it just when he stands?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Cow hocked isn't a big deal, and is not indicative of hip problems. He will still be able to work totally normally.

If he is wobbly in the back end when he walks then that may prove to be a problem in working


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Personally...I would not be overly concerned right now...the puppy is very young still.
Many puppies will have a stance like that, some will even turn out in the front somewhat......let the pup grow up more.
Puppies go through "stages" of development.....some more awkward than others.

RELAX.....allow him/her to grow.....we tend to stress unnecessarily too often.
Best wishes to you & your pup!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He looks like such a young puppy, and they go thru so many weird stages, I'd not worry about what you are seeing.

That said, just contact your breeder for their point of view. And you should be able to contact all the fellow littermate owners to compare notes...


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Phew, thanks everyone for the reassurance. And I haven't noticed it hindering his running at all...I don't think they even turn out when he runs but then again it is kind of difficult to tell. Now if I can just get him to stop trying to walk underneath me when I walk then maybe I will stop stepping on his feet. My husband keeps telling me I am going to make him lame by the time he's an adult. What am I supposed to do when I'm walking in heels with my daughter on my hip? duck and roll?


----------

